# What's fair tip for shuttle



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Pretty sure we normally do close to a service industry tip, ~15%. Upfront is a little odd but I look at it as extra incentive for them to take care of your rig. Almost always get nice note from the driver thanking us and then describing how the truck drove. I think a little faith goes a long way with those drivers. Never had a bad experience or damage bill waiting on my seat like others I have seen/heard of.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

kayakfreakus said:


> Upfront is a little odd but I look at it as extra incentive for them to take care of your rig. Almost always get nice note from the driver thanking us and then describing how the truck drove.


freakus has it right. I want my driver to know I appreciate their work before they turn the key on. We usually tip $30 to $40 for a $250 MF shuttle. We double tipped a driver by accident this spring. I had it in trip costs and the owner of the vehicle did it too. 

The driver said they appreciated it, kept $40 and returned the other $40 to us.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Would agree with responses so far, I want the shuttle driver to feel appreciated before driving, and usually think of tipping as good karma. The deso shuttle is a long shitty one that i am happy to avoid, so i keep that in mind when tipping.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

10-15% unless it's RRT covering for one of my screwups, then it's a flat 20%.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

The drivers tip is the last place I want to cut costs. Tip them like a waitress working the breakfast shift.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

$40 a vehicle has been standard on trips with long shuttle for me as well.


----------



## Slowmococo (Jan 24, 2015)

Deso using River Runners always $25-30 plus a pack of ginger beers on ice. I wouldn't want to run those oil field roads all day.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Slowmococo said:


> Deso using River Runners always $25-30 plus a pack of ginger beers on ice. I wouldn't want to run those oil field roads all day.


Neat idea, but how do you know when they move your vehicle? My [non-motorized] desos are +5 days.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Seems if someone is rallying your truck you'd never know.


Agreed, you gotta have faith. Likely it's pure luck who drives your vehicle and how they drive it.

Anyone ever use a valet restrictor?
It's a programmer (hypertech) that allows you to limit the top speed the car will go.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 11, 2011)

One time we got to the take out and our main truck and trailer were no where to be found. Funny thing is the operator did not refund us the tip. Needless to say we will never use them again. Satellite phone's come in handy in the boonies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

I wouldn't stress hard on it, good way to overwhelm the fun out of a trip. Tip well, and they won't drive it like they stole it, they're professionals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## STD* (May 25, 2009)

I too use shuttle services and do tip, I like taking care of someone who is transporting my vehicle.

The problem is if $30-40 is the norm then the drivers will come to expect it, and for those who tip lesser amounts (like myself and others I know) drivers might be disappointed and maybe even a bit disgruntled.

I've heard some companies pool tips to share, which seems to make sense for this type of service. One has no idea what type of service they have really provided you(and your vehicle) with aside from being thankful your rig is there at the take out. What about the driver who gets the '77 Datsun 2wd pick up truck with no shocks, no air conditioning, and an am radio with a possible chance for a country or gospel channel, while another driver gets a newer model suv with the cushy ride, arctic blast a/c and satellite radio? 

"This automatic tipping thing. It's for the birds." -Mr. Pink




Sent from my way cooler than yours smart phone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Many years ago we did the John Day River, four cars to be shuttled total. When we got to the takeout, one of our cars was missing. We eventually were able to contact the shuttle people and to make a very long story shorter, it turns out that a different shuttle company had picked up the wrong car at the takeout, same car make, color, and key hidden in the same spot, and had taken it to their storage area. It was a long afternoon, but eventually we got our car back. Our shuttle company refunded our entire shuttle bill because of the mix up, even though it wasn't their fault. We ended up mailing back 50% of the shuttle fee, as none of our group felt that they should take the hit for the situation.

All these years later, should we have just sent them the entire shuttle fee anyway? Hard to say, as the shuttle company was so adamant about refunding us for our troubles.

Then there is the story of getting to the takeout at Carey Creek, and finding a vehicle with a destroyed tire, and the donut spare flat. But at least it is mounted on the car. But getting back to the original question regarding a tip. Yes I always feel like I'm very generous because I want them to take care of my vehicle.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

erdvm1 said:


> Seems if someone is rallying your truck you'd never know.
> 
> 
> Agreed, you gotta have faith. Likely it's pure luck who drives your vehicle and how they drive it.
> ...


I like the idea of a valet restrictor, but all of the Utah shuttles include highway so you would have to set it at 65 for Dino or 75 for Deso or Cat, which would leave plenty of room for rally driving on the dirt road portion.


----------

